# Upgrading to T5's



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Im finally getting around to ordering a T5 system tomorrow and just got a quick few questions.

Shall i stick with 6% uvb or could i put a 12%+D3 in for a CWD? (3x2x2)

How far away would i need to move my branches away for it to be safe? 

Im going to order the twin unit as im planning on doing a planted viv soon,
Can i use just one set of leads for now or will it not work correctly?

Thanks in advance Guy


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends on how you decorate the viv!

If younplant to 10-12" from the lamp and reflector then the 6% is fine if fitted with the reflector and inside the viv.

If the distance between lamp and animal is greater then go for the 12%

Good luck

John


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks John. 
I have ordered The 24w twin unit, reflector and i went for the 12% uvb. Ive just got to play the waiting game now.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well all i can say is " why did i not but this sooner.
Before picture.Arcadia T8 30" tube and reflector








After T5 24w tube and reflector









I haven't got no pics of my little fellow under it yet as hes in boarding till tomorrow.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow great report 

Makes a huge improvement doesn't it!

John


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Wow great report
> 
> Makes a huge improvement doesn't it!
> 
> John


I just cant wait till my little fellow is in there now. I'll be sure to keep you updated.

I cant believe the difference it has made. Whats next for Arcadia:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the lastest thing and to be honest,,,,its totally freaking awesome!

D3+ UV Flood Lamp : Arcadia Reptile

you can use it as a sole source of light in T5 format in smaller or tall vivs or alongside a linear T5 to create a dense flood of UV over a targeted area...

it really is very cool!

John





NickC85 said:


> I just cant wait till my little fellow is in there now. I'll be sure to keep you updated.
> 
> I cant believe the difference it has made. Whats next for Arcadia:2thumb:


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Less than 24 hours under T5 and peanut has brightened up alot








The power of wicthcraft:lol2:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Is the T5 the best tube? I was supplied with my viv a T8 30 watt 10.0 uvb.


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

Personally i would YES lol. The difference it has made is unreal. If you can afford the upgrade go for it.


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

NickC85 said:


> Personally i would YES lol. The difference it has made is unreal. If you can afford the upgrade go for it.
> 
> can I just take out the T8 and plug the T5 straight into my current system?


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

paul3col said:


> NickC85 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally i would YES lol. The difference it has made is unreal. If you can afford the upgrade go for it.
> ...


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

I will wait for the 6 months is up then change it all then. My UVB lamp is on the back but I might by a built in system with reflector and place on the top.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

True high output T5 systems really do offer the very best for your animals. They allow you to recreate a wild level of UV for the first time and they do this flicker free so better for the animals eyes and use less energy to do so in most cases.

here is a link to the stats, you can how these systems work and the huge difference in output.

Arcadia Reptile: High Output T5 Reptile Lighting Explained! : Arcadia Reptile

if you have any further questions please let me know

John





paul3col said:


> I will wait for the 6 months is up then change it all then. My UVB lamp is on the back but I might by a built in system with reflector and place on the top.


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> HI,
> 
> True high output T5 systems really do offer the very best for your animals. They allow you to recreate a wild level of UV for the first time and they do this flicker free so better for the animals eyes and use less energy to do so in most cases.
> 
> ...


Cheers John, amazing output and the T5 slaughters the T8:gasp:
Would I just need the 6% with reflector and should I mount on the top of the viv instead of the back wall?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Just to add my two cents.......

Here's my exo lit with the exo canopy, with a 5% and a 2% tube in, both exo terra.










And here is the same exo, newly refurbished, sharing a pair of T5 tubes, 6% and Trop Pro with another exo.










As you can see, a massive difference in the brightness, and the spread of light. Long term plan has always been to upgrade to T5 on all my vivs, but having seen the effect for myself (and the improvement in my plants) it has now gone up the priority list quite a lot :2thumb:

Dave


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

T5 replacement has just gone to the top of my next thing to do:2thumb:


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

paul3col said:


> T5 replacement has just gone to the top of my next thing to do:2thumb:


I wish i did it sooner. You wont be disappointed


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi 

Thanks so much for sharing this image,

It really does show what you get in terms of extra light and a nice balanced colour.

Have you noticed any changes in the animals?

John




my_shed said:


> Just to add my two cents.......
> 
> Here's my exo lit with the exo canopy, with a 5% and a 2% tube in, both exo terra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

My gecko seems to be displaying more natural behaviours since I put the T5 canopy in his viv. He always hide in the cork tubes or under the leaf litter
instead of in the open when I had a T8. 

In the Evening he climbs up to the top of the viv to bask for a few minutes.

: victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this image,
> 
> ...


Difficult to say for sure, as it was a completely new viv interior, along with the lights. It seems to me though, that they're making use of the plants in a way they haven't before, the male in particular seems to enjoy clinging to the underside of a particular leaf, where he is partially exposed to the light and partially shaded, and the female comes out to bask for a few minutes on the ledge before disappearing for a while. In the picture that had the T8 canopy, you can see the male basking atop the "cliff", this was very common behaviour before, whereas now they bask only for short periods. As the person above commented about their geckos behaviour, it seems closer to their natural behaviour; warm up and absorb enough UVB before tucking away out of sight, which may not have been permitted by the lower output of the T8s.

So it's only applicable as an opinion, due to the other changes, but I would say that it seems highly likely that their behaviours have changed considerably due to the increase in light intensity and UVB.

Dave


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

When the new light regs kick in in 2017 I know t8's and above are going to be phased out because of mercury but what about t5's?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not going to effect T5s as they are very energy efficient. We are also as with tungsten filament lamps likey to get medical devices exemption.

John





paul3col said:


> When the new light regs kick in in 2017 I know t8's and above are going to be phased out because of mercury but what about t5's?


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> This is the lastest thing and to be honest,,,,its totally freaking awesome!
> 
> D3+ UV Flood Lamp : Arcadia Reptile
> 
> ...


Could this be used for ackies?
And could it be used in a 4x2x3?


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I ordered this the other day to go in my new viv when its ready they look so bright can't wait to get it up and running 

Arcadia Slimline Vivarium Canopy and T5 Lamp


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

jb1962 said:


> Could this be used for ackies?
> And could it be used in a 4x2x3?


You could use it as a boosting zone but for a viv that size you would need a 3 ft tube 12% that starts in the hot end of the viv.


----------

